

Twitter cannot be allowed to operate outside the law - iamben
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/may/24/twitter-ryan-giggs-social-media

======
ColinWright
Wibble:

    
    
        Facebook have an army of "citizen journalists" numbering
        500 million and Twitter 175 million and don't employ any
        of them.
    
        Clearly, they are going to have to introduce a delay
        mechanism so that content can be checked before it goes
        up.
    

Who will check it? Just what is the current rate of tweeting? How fast does
the Twitter firehose run? Does this man have _any_ concept of scale or
practicality?

If Twitter gets hobbled, something else will rise to take its place. Hmm -
perhaps that's no bad thing.

